# Spanking Legal Developments



## Scott (Aug 8, 2006)

Rod Rules


----------



## py3ak (Aug 8, 2006)

Jesus isn't a parent.
But He did make a whip of small cords!


----------



## Scott (Aug 8, 2006)

Good point!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 8, 2006)

Can't read it all...you have to subscribe...

Oh, well...I hear plenty of it on the crunchy boards I frequent (pretty much the one area I'm NOT "crunchy" in).


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 9, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks that the woman profiled in the article who crusading against spanking is in the grand tradition of the Anti-Saloon League?


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 9, 2006)

As others who are more involved can confirm to us, this article is a reminder that homeschooling certainly isn't limited to "conservative" Christians, or Christians at all. Parents choose to homeschool for a whole host of reasons, and it's not as monolithic a "right wing" phenomenon as is commonly thought.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 9, 2006)

Flexible plastic spanking-rods? How did our folks manage?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> As others who are more involved can confirm to us, this article is a reminder that homeschooling certainly isn't limited to "conservative" Christians, or Christians at all. Parents choose to homeschool for a whole host of reasons, and it's not as monolithic a "right wing" phenomenon as is commonly thought.



Nope, I know pagans, wiccans, lesbians, jewish, muslim, mormon, hippies, etc...that all homeschool...

And these ladies are definately trying to get rid of websites and businesses that sell these things (I have to agree that some of the websites can be extreme though...one showed an INFANT and recommended that their item was good for spanking them).

Basically it's one extreme causing a reaction of another extreme.

Parenting boards can be difficult. There are two boards I joined...never really participated in one (it was against spanking altogether) and the one that a couple of us here have frequented, I'm about to quit. The board owner keeps pushing the "spanking is the ONLY biblical means of discipline" and spanking for every offense...no variations. If you recommend a discipline that works better for that particular child (as we all know that some of us had numb rears as kids) then her comeback is "where is that in scripture...scripture only says to use the rod".


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2006)

Society is so wicked. Everybody is on pins and needles expecting that you are the person that is abusing your kids.

Here in Okinawa, people will call Family Services and report you for child abuse if they see you do anything they remotely associate with abuse. I had a Staff Sergeant work for me that slightly smacked his young kid in the mouth because he said "No!" to him in the PX. He had to have Family Services come to his house to verify he wasn't abusing his children. Of course, the command also finds out about these things and he got skylined for a while.

We're very careful in public. Although I believe discipline should be done privately, it is sometimes very frustrating to live in fear that your child even speaking about spankings will cause you to be skylined.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 9, 2006)

Skylined?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2006)

I sometimes forget that's not common vernacular.

I remember teaching a Sunday School class and using some military analogies once and drawing a bunch of blank stares.

To be skylined is to be brought to the attention of everybody in a negative light. 

For example:

"Jay is on the skyline because he doesn't know what {bump} means...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2006)

That was a bad example Jay. Nobody thinks badly of you for not knowing what {bump} means.

Here's a better example: "Private Jones is on the *skyline* because he drove while drunk..."


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> To be skylined is to be brought to the attention of everybody in a negative light.
> 
> For example:
> ...



Very good, Rich! Really, if I'd have been there in person I'd have <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F1%255F201%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_1_201.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D4%252F4_1_201/image.gif"></a> 'd ya. I can already imagine a scenario where you and I turn up at the same table and anyone who joins us does so at their own peril.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> That was a bad example Jay. Nobody thinks badly of you for not knowing what {bump} means.
> 
> Here's a better example: "Private Jones is on the *skyline* because he drove while drunk..."



OK, Rich, you have redeemed yourself. How about, "If Rich had not redeemed himself with that last remark, he would have been on the *skyline*." Yeah, I think I got in now. :bigsmile: 

I was in the Army back during Vietnam. Military jargon sure has changed a lot.

[Edited on 8-10-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2006)

It could be a Marine term. Army terminology is all gooned up.


----------



## bfrank (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> Am I the only one who thinks that the woman profiled in the article who crusading against spanking is in the grand tradition of the Anti-Saloon League?



You are probably right. However, we must not forget that these types of feminism (WCTU, etc.) arise when the men drop out. They are just fulfilling their "curse"...and the men are letting them by their passivity.


----------

